# TKG - Takoradi Limited



## Jockstar73 (5 July 2007)

Have been following this stock for a little while now and was wondering if anyone else out there had any thoughts on it.....

They put out what I thought was a fairly good announcement @ 3:30 this arvo so I am not sure how many people have actually had a chance to read it. I think that they have been threatening for a while so hopefully we can see an upturn over the coming weeks.

Cheers..  Jock


----------



## moneymajix (5 July 2007)

Jock

I have held this stock for years as I forgot to sell when I was in profit!

Done nothing for a long time.

Re ann. Could do something. 

Interesting to hear what others think of the ann.


----------



## alankew (5 July 2007)

You would think it would put a bomb under it just the mention of Moly at the moment-no ramp intended as i dont hold


----------



## Jockstar73 (5 July 2007)

I am not sure of the legal requirements in posting announcements, but does anyone know the benifits of posting a Market Sensitive Ann that late in the day?

Maybe they can get everything in order for the influx of calls/questions/market activity in the morning.


----------



## moses (30 August 2007)

See post in Potential Breakout thread. 

The SP is up 22% today, volume has broken out, and the Neison SMA indicator is suggesting a rising interest in acquiring this stock. 

I'm no judge of fundamentals, but my reading of the 5/7/07 ann makes me wonder whether this stock has been overlooked and could be a real bargain.  I would appreciate if a funnymental could do the numbers...? YT? Anyone?


----------



## moneymajix (30 August 2007)

Moses

You seem a little excited.

Closed at 1c (up 11.11%).

If they can find something in South America it would be great news for long-term holders.

Any results due in the near future?


Kennas is over in Peru. Have you heard anything, Mate?


----------



## moses (30 August 2007)

Hi M.M,
well I bought in today, and hello hello, I reckon with tonight's SMA chart I've got something to be excited about.  This is looking REALLY good!


----------



## Awesomandy (30 August 2007)

That's very interesting indeed. Although, I find it a little unsettling to see a director selling down some of his shares a few months ago. If there was something big in the pipeline, why would a director sell? If I was in that situation, and needed the money, I would've just borrowed the money from somewhere, e.g. bank. Well, that's my  . Anyway, no buying/selling for me this week. I'm currently on my day 4 of my sabbatical week.


----------



## Ken (30 August 2007)

The demand could very much be all smoke.

Have seen it done before  where dummy buy orders are in.

But it does look good.

Its going to take something to get it moving though.

An announcement of some sort.

33 million shares is a real heap when you consider how many shares are on issue.

Compared to other stocks 33 million is nothing compared to what HGR traded, but its a start.

Worth keeping an eye on.

Its gone up 30% already from .08

So yeah good one for the daily watch list.


----------



## spottygoose (31 August 2007)

Awesomandy said:


> That's very interesting indeed. Although, I find it a little unsettling to see a director selling down some of his shares a few months ago. If there was something big in the pipeline, why would a director sell? If I was in that situation, and needed the money, I would've just borrowed the money from somewhere, e.g. bank. Well, that's my  . Anyway, no buying/selling for me this week. I'm currently on my day 4 of my sabbatical week.




I can't recall exactly but wasn't it just a small amount. $15,000 dollars worth? Could have been for a purchase, fees or something - I would be more concerned, obviously, if a larger amount was disposed. Correct me if I am wrong but I have a feeling it was a small amount??


----------



## Awesomandy (31 August 2007)

spottygoose said:


> I can't recall exactly but wasn't it just a small amount. $15,000 dollars worth? Could have been for a purchase, fees or something - I would be more concerned, obviously, if a larger amount was disposed. Correct me if I am wrong but I have a feeling it was a small amount??




Yes, the amount was quite small. However, I think the size is irrelevant. If it's going to have a very large return in a short amount of time, you wouldn't be selling even if the amount is small.

Although, as we speak, it's up 30% since opening.


----------



## moneymajix (31 August 2007)

Up 40% to 1.4c.

Lot of interest for this stock which has  normally very little interest.

This is fun to watch. 

Picked up a few more, just in case.


----------



## SevenFX (31 August 2007)

moneymajix said:


> Up 40% to 1.4c.
> 
> Lot of interest for this stock which has  normally very little interest.
> 
> ...




I have bought n sold a number of times on the hope that she would run, but in the last 5 years it had a high of 1.9c back in 2002 with a near retouch of 1.8c in march 2006..

Though will still watch n see, but be mindful of it's history and long term historical resistance..

SevenFX


----------



## moneymajix (31 August 2007)

Tekman

Wise words from experience.

I only put if a few bucks. I'm treating it as a game.

Wouldn't put the house on it, that's for sure.


----------



## juw177 (31 August 2007)

From a VSA point of view, yesterday's closing below its high is a sign of weakness. If it breaks 0.015, thats another story.


----------



## Ken (31 August 2007)

The volume will not be sustainable.

Thus I think once volume dries up so will the share price.


Been a few of these sorts of stocks.

Interesting to note 11 million traded, then 30 million traded in previous days, then announcement out today.

Leaking ship.


----------



## moses (31 August 2007)

Definitely like to see it break 015, but thats wishful thinking. The market is pretty cautious today, so its not likely to happen. There seems to be good support at 013 tho, some good sized orders (10m) have gone through at that level, so fingers crossed and we'll see some consolidation before the next move. Either way, thats a damm nice looking chart.


----------



## jama_kj (31 August 2007)

Interesting to note 11 million traded, then 30 million traded in previous days, then _*announcement out today*_.


what was the announcement about? i don't seem to be able to find it

thanks


----------



## SevenFX (31 August 2007)

Interesting that this volume (108m) is the second highest since jan 07, which reached 135m though range for that day was .2c...

Yet another day of ping pong between 1.3c-1.4c, with 38m traded at 1.3c and 52m at 1.4c..

Touched 2days highs of 1.5c twice, and think it will struggle given no marklet direction, and no traders churning stock.

Though UP 40% does sound good hey LOL

All IMO.
SevenFX


----------



## moses (31 August 2007)

jama_kj said:


> Interesting to note 11 million traded, then 30 million traded in previous days, then _*announcement out today*_.
> 
> 
> what was the announcement about? i don't seem to be able to find it
> ...




There has been no announcement today. In fact there hasn't been an announcement since 1/8/07. I expect this will get a speeding ticket soon though.


----------



## spottygoose (31 August 2007)

Re news that might be due, a friend rang the company yesterday (they posted this elsewhere this morning):

spoke to the Co yesterday and I might know why the sudden interest. As you all know SRK consulting is currently undertaking two Jorc resource studies for TKG one in Namibia and one in Chile. The Jorc in Chile is finished and they are just discussing it now with SRK. It will be announced shortly. The Namibia Jorc is also soon to be released as they have nearly completed that one also. Chile will be first.

They are also going to undertake a further study on their Ghana project to upgrade the old pre feasibility study that was done. That will be announced soon also. 

So news might be imminent on a number of fronts.


----------



## SevenFX (31 August 2007)

Sustained trading above 1.5c being high for the day, and higest volumes seen for a long may make little sucker look more attractive, but very causious buyers atm...

Someone take out the line at 1.6c please 

SevenFX


----------



## moneymajix (31 August 2007)

Stocks close out week in agressive mood
31-August-07 by AAP


The most traded stock by volume was software developer Takoradi Ltd with 187.77 million shares worth $2.59 million changing hands.

Takoradi's share price added 0.5 cents to 1.5 cents.


http://www.wabusinessnews.com.au/en-story.php?/1/56305/Stocks-close-out-week-in-agressive-mood


----------



## jama_kj (3 September 2007)

early market depth indicates that this will continue its run today...wish i had of gotten in earlier on friday but i'll take profits any day


----------



## SevenFX (3 September 2007)

Jama.

Is no news good news...??? well buyers in depth seem to think so..

Though Depth can be misleading and turn on a dime, esp with share like tkg.

TKG still not released from prenews status...Im guessing some sort of holdup...????

SevenFX


----------



## jama_kj (3 September 2007)

yeh not to sure what's happening with this one today still in preopen with no announcement...will be very interesting to see what happens when or if (haha) it opens


----------



## moneymajix (3 September 2007)

Announcements

03 Sep 2007 12:25 !  Exploration Update  

03 Sep 2007 12:23 !  Response to ASX Price Query  


Current price 1.6c


----------



## motion (3 September 2007)

it's up 53% , must be some ann.... I'm sure this is all based in South America... time to download the ann and see whats going on... Good luck all holding


----------



## SevenFX (3 September 2007)

At least a good day for TKG, as market struggles...

Worth the wait, but another immerent speeding ticket looming...???

Though many others have exceeded 100-200% b4 ticket...????

SevenFX


----------



## SevenFX (3 September 2007)

WOW who's got a lazy $85000 (5mil)to buy at 1.7c... not to mention the 2x3mil orders in front of it... Traders No Doubt...

A traded stock is a good stock, just a *faster* stock. 

SevenFX


----------



## krisbarry (10 September 2007)

Volume just started to increase again on Friday and share priced also moved back up. 

TKG sitting on 61.8 fib mark...looks like a bottom has been signalled. Could see a nice bounce from here.

if the jorc information is true and news comes soon, then lookout.


----------



## moneymajix (26 September 2007)

I did mention in my ASF blog yesterday to keep an eye on TKG.

Up over 18%.

check out the volume.


Is it a case of "play it again, Sam"?



:band


----------



## SevenFX (26 September 2007)

I have been In n Out of this one many a times, and hate to say it, but the traders holding this share flip on a dime....

Up Big one day Down Big next day... always have been very edgy holders..

Where many others hold strong desipte traders dump.

But hey if you can make a quick buck...don't let this influence u.

SevenFX


----------



## moneymajix (10 October 2007)

For those interested in TKG

1.5c, up 15+%

Lot of buying 


Takoradi Ltd was the most traded stock on the market yesterday with 71.64 million shares changing hands worth $1.05 million.

Its share price closed 0.1 of a cent, or 7.14 per cent, lower to 1.3 cents.


----------



## moses (19 October 2007)

Somebody must be serious about this stock. Somebody just bought 30M shares at 0.015, thats $450k in one single purchase.


----------



## moses (19 October 2007)

And now up 21% from 0.014 to 0.017 with increased activity. How incredibly annoying! I must have been the last person to sell at 0.014 having decided that this stock was going nowhere for a while.


----------



## springhill (7 August 2012)

MC - $1.6m
SP - 2.3c
Shares - 67m
Options - Nil
Cash - $54k

*South America - Peru and Chilean Operations*
The company continues to maintain an exposure to mineral interests in Chile and Peru through its shareholding in the ASX listed Metminco Limited. The company reduced its direct exposure during the quarter by a significant reduction in its Metminco Limited shareholding.
For more information regarding the activities of Metminco, please refer ‘Activities Report’ ASX announcement released by Metminco www.metminco.com.au.

*West Africa – Namibia & Ghana Operations*
The company continues to maintain its mineral resource properties in Namibia and Ghana.
In Namibia, the company’s 70% owned Kuiseb Copper-Gold project is subject to an initial scoping study by SRK Consulting South Africa. An update of the resources and the project will be made available shortly.
In Ghana, the company continues to review its Kutukrom Gold project located in the western region of Ghana along with its Bole Gold project located in the northern region. The company is awaiting the renewal of its licences prior to commencing a new exploration program and/or entering into a joint venture arrangement for on-going exploration and potential development.


----------

